# Any of you guys into muscle cars?



## fixed blade XC-3

I love muscle cars, just wondering if any of my fellow sportsmen do too? I'd love to hear about them, and see some pics. I myself have a 1989 C4 corvette, with a supercharged 377 ci. It's definately been a project. I've poored blood, sweat, and a few tears with this baby. I evan got a chipped tooth from her. Don't ask it's nothing perverted however. :lol: I have to get a new camera before I can post pic. mine finally S.T.B. 

Rice burners are O.k. I Guess, but I'd much rather see some raw american muscle. :roll:


----------



## Al Hansen

I don't think you can really call her a muscle car and definitely not old , but the wife gave me the ok about six months ago to by a new 07 GT Mustang. Most fun I have had in years. Doesn't do well in the outback of Wyoming hunting P-dogs. :lol:


----------



## lehi

Ive always wanted to buy one to restore. I would want either a 71 chevelle, or a 69 Nova ss.


I dont like ricers all that much, but google in "worlds fastest toyota supra" , you will be amazed at the 1/4 mile that thing runs!!!


----------



## JAT83

Yeah, I have heard about that supra before. There is also one on the internet of a mini van that hauls too...kinda wierd if you ask me! If I had a muscle car to supe up it would more than likely be a 63' vette or a 69 camaro.


----------



## orvis1

One day when I win the lottery I will get me an late 60's chevelle SS or Camaro SS. My dad had a 67 charger RT in high school and told me he only lost one race in his life. I also like the early 80's z28's but I wouldn't put them in the muscle car class.


----------



## weatherby25

79 camaro. It will be used this year for the deer hunt. Got to win the mullet contest.


----------



## RTMC

MOPAR! It started with the Chargers, then the Challengers, but now I think when I get one I'm going to have to get me a Goat Slayer. 
My buddy has a '70 GTO, so it'd make for a good fued.


----------



## callofthewild

i have been working on a 69' GTO with my ole man. that is one of the funnest cars i have ever driven.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

My old man had a pretty sweet car himself, but he sold it when he wen't to nam. He is still kicking him self today. It was a 63 fuel injected 327 corvette. With a convertable hard top.


----------



## Grandpa D

I used to have :
#1- 64 Chevelle with a 327 rebuilt with Corvette LT1 parts.
#2- 64 Nova SS stock.
#3- 69 GTO green with vinal roof. Stock except headers.[callofthewild what color is yours?]
Of course all were 4 on the floor!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

One day I will own a 67-69 Camaro. Complete with a baseball cap which I will have a mullet sewn into the back. Just so I can have the full experience.


----------



## Loke

The stories I could tell about the Cougar I had in high school. Technically it wasn't a muscle car, but I drove it like it was. I did have one memorable race against my uncle and his '67 Chevelle SS 396, that ended in a tie (I was going to say dead heat, but nobody died, thanks only to dumb luck). My dream car would have to be a '67 Mercury Cougar Eliminator, with the 427, of course.


----------



## Wdycle

My step-son has a 1970 Road Runner. 440 Six pack. He's totally restored it himself. He bought it when he was a Jr. in high school. It's one sweet ride!!! His wife had a early 70's Cuda. They totally restored it too. They sold that one to get into a bigger house when the kid's came along!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I bought a new digital camera yesterday. However I'm very horrorble(sp) with computers.  Can someone please, tell me how to post pictures so I don't have to use attachments. Invader Zim you seem to be the expert. If you could please instruct me I would love to post some of my baby. *()*


----------



## Loke

Get a free account at PhotoBucket. Load the picture you want to post onto photobucket. I like to size mine to the message board size. You will find a box that says "Img Code" click on the box. Then paste it into the body of your post. I find that it is easier to have both the forum and photobucket open in separate windows or tabs, then it is easy to jump from one to the other.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I promised some pics. so here they are. Now she's a little dirty and still being worked on. These are the only pics, I have so be kind. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

weatherby25 said:


> 79 camaro. It will be used this year for the deer hunt. Got to win the mullet contest.


YEAH!!!! That'll be hard to beat!


----------



## callofthewild

Grandpa D said:


> I used to have :
> #1- 64 Chevelle with a 327 rebuilt with Corvette LT1 parts.
> #2- 64 Nova SS stock.
> #3- 69 GTO green with vinal roof. Stock except headers.[callofthewild what color is yours?]
> Of course all were 4 on the floor!


the guy we bought it from had painted it a maroon color. we are thinking of bringing it back to yellow with the black vinyl roof.


----------



## Riverrat77

Had friends that had old Chevelles but would like to have a 69 Camaro SS some day.... I had a 66 Mustang but I spun a rod bearing in it and being young, impatient and broke, I sold it for 300 dollars to somebody with the time and money to fix the engine. :roll: I wish I still had that car..... it just rumbled when I started it up and I loved cruising around in it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Let see some pics. Al hanson I've eaten ponies for a while now but I'd still like to see some pics. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen

Sorry I'm a computard and can't figure out the pic thing. I can email you one or two. ANd I didn't catch what your drivin ? Because it's torn apart in the garage


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I just have the hood up charging the battery cauz I don't drive it much. I just learned how to post pics, myself I'm also a computard. Send me some pics and I'll post it for ya. *()*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here is a picture of Al Hansens stang. I'm must admit she's a good lookin car.


----------



## Al Hansen

Thanks for posting the pic. Fun car. I hope the traction control works this winter. I think I'll be driving the big green monster in the back ground.


----------



## .45

That's a nice ride Al !!!! Lets load it up with beer and guns and roll it out to the desert next weekend.....I'm all ready !!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thats the nice thing about stangs they have back seats. I'm in too .45 I'll buy the beers. *()*


----------



## Al Hansen

Oh Oh. :shock:


----------



## .45

I think you might have misunderstood me Al...I'm not getting in the back seat with you.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen

.45 said:


> I think you might have misunderstood me Al...I'm not getting in the back seat with you.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 You're not getting in the front seat either. *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Thats the nice thing about stangs they have back seats. I'm in too .45 I'll buy the beers. *()*


Nor with you fixed blade...!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen

You going to the show tomorrow or fishing ?


----------



## .45

Not quite sure....guns shows are a bad place for me to go....I need one of everything and sometimes two.... :lol: :lol: 

If we go I'll be sure to look for you....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 what are you doing up at 5am. on sunday. If you're on the computer your not hunting or fishing. Or are you getting ready for the big date with al. *()*


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 what are you doing up at 5am. on sunday. If you're on the computer your not hunting or fishing. Or are you getting ready for the big date with al. *()*


Yikes !!! I was hoping nobody would notice.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I was think'in it was too rainy,cold and windy to go fishing at 5:00 am...now I wish I would have gone !!!!

Looks like I got a date with Al at the gun show.... *()* *()*

Why don't you join us ? Al can buy us lunch !!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

If al's buying i'm in.


----------



## Al Hansen

I went, I had lunch. Where were you guys ? I'm not going to call it a gun show anymore. It will be refered to as the toy, jewelry and sword show. What a bust. I only saw one scope that even interested me. Everything else was from China.


----------



## .45

Didn't mean to stand you up Al...I'm still working on some fishing stuff !!

Fixed blade and I took you're car for a spin....if you think this 'paste' job looks bad, you ought to see how I drive your car.... *()* *()*


----------



## Al Hansen

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now that right there is funny.

Here's the other MUSCLE Vehicle


----------



## .45

Jeez.....had me excited for a minute !! I thought those where fishing poles hanging out the back !! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Nice ride Al !! That is one heck of a lot of muscle...!!! Got many speeding tickets outa that? .


----------



## Al Hansen

Never, they can't catch it *()* Just kidding to all the LE's that visit here. I have not had a ticket in either. I am sworn to abide by the law. :wink:


----------



## .45

I thought we were all sworn to uphold the law ? I try my best to abide by the rules....last speeding ticket was in '78 ....the cops ( 4 of them ) acutally called me 'Speed McQueen' ! Oops.... :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen

"Speed McQueen" I'm gunna leave that one alone. *()* *()* *()* Oh, you mean as in Steve McQueen. *()* *()* *()*


----------



## skeet4l

Not me but my son runs a red 02 z06 corvette, his best time is 11.9 @ 128 mph. Wish I could get him into the outdoors but his head is buried in his car. There has to be a happy medium doesn't there?


----------



## Al Hansen

I was looking at a yellow 02 Vette Convertible just prior to buy the Stang. I don't thing the Chev. dealer liked it when my last words in Febuary were " before you wholesale it out , give me a call". :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

common .45 why didn't you feature my avitar in the passenger seat next to you. :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> common .45 why didn't you feature my avitar in the passenger seat next to you. :wink: :wink:


I really didn't want anybody seeing us together in a *Ford*. Oh well !! Lets go have beer !!! YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Now that's some funny Sh!t. :lol: I'm in on the beer's. Nothings better than a frosty brew and 500 h.p. J/k to all the sensitive folks.


----------



## Al Hansen

Can you two please get outa my car. Your'e reckin the front seats. And up here in Davis they won't put up with that stuff.


----------



## callofthewild

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":38929]common .45 why didn't you feature my avitar in the passenger seat next to you. :wink: :wink:


I really didn't want anybody seeing us together in a *Ford*. Oh well !! Lets go have beer !!! YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOEEEEEEE !!!!








[/quote:38929]

.45 & fixed blade, this explains ALOT.... 

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: o-||


----------



## .45

I can't 'download' the video calloftheofwild....I'm sure it is filthy, degrading, unfit for this forum, rude and degenerated.......I'd sure like to see it !!!... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## callofthewild

here try this link http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa300/callofthewild_07/?action=view&current=Dadscar.flv and it is it is filthy, degrading, unfit for this forum, rude and degenerated :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
-if ya still can't get it to work let me know & I'll send ya a P.M!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 It would be nice if you would put your new avatar in als car next to me. I know that would make me feel alittle better. In fact if you could put her in my car. :?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 It would be nice if you would put your new avatar in als car next to me. I know that would make me feel alittle better. In fact if you could put her in my car. :?


I couldn't fit her in the car so I had to mount her on the wall...Heh Heh.....


----------



## wyogoob

1965 Impala 300hp zoom, zoom


----------



## proutdoors

Where has this thread been hiding? I see a lot of Stang haters, par for the course.

I have a 64 1/2 pony I am restoring. Not a super fast car, with a three speed 289 in it, but it is a sweet car none the less. My dad bought it in September 1964, I 'stole' it when I turned 16 back in 83. Lot's of good memories made in that ol' girl. Some not fit for discussing here.  

PRO


----------



## .45

Mustang's....yech!!

Hey goob ?? Where did you get the 300 horse. Corvette 327 ? I just sold a 65 SS two years ago with the spinners still on. But my 327 only rated at 240 horse,(i think). 

Nice wheels!!! Is that you're sign on road to?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 was you 327 fuel injected, If not what carb did you have on it.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 was you 327 fuel injected, If not what carb did you have on it.


Not F.I.....a two barrel Rochester


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep that probably killed the Potential horsepower.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Yep that probably killed the Potential horsepower.


But you see ??? The Corvette 327 had the camelback heads and a four barrell...mine had the camelback heads with a two barrel....kind of weird, huh!! I think very few Chevy's had the F.I. at that time...Of course the '57 Chev did but I'm not so sure it was continued again until the late 80's. 
Of course I could be wrong... :?


----------



## .45

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2r5m2e3v]Yep that probably killed the Potential horsepower.


But you see ??? The Corvette 327 had the camelback heads and a four barrell, producing 300 hp......mine had the camelback heads with a two barrel..producing only 240 hp..kind of weird, huh!! I think very few Chevy's had the F.I. at that time...Of course the '57 Chev did but I'm not so sure it was continued again until the late 80's. 
Of course I could be wrong... :?[/quote:2r5m2e3v] ( Ouch...that hurt )


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

My old man had a 63 vette with a f.i. 327. If I remeber I think he said it had aroud 350 h.p. but then I could be wrong.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> My old man had a 63 vette with a f.i. 327. If I remeber I think he said it had aroud 350 h.p. but then I could be wrong.


I believe he is right...although I believe factory hp was 340hp. and with a little head work and av/gas....he may have been well over factory specs.


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> Where has this thread been hiding? I see a lot of Stang haters, par for the course.
> 
> I have a 64 1/2 pony I am restoring. Not a super fast car, with a three speed 289 in it, but it is a sweet car none the less. My dad bought it in September 1964, I 'stole' it when I turned 16 back in 83. Lot's of good memories made in that ol' girl. Some not fit for discussing here.
> 
> PRO


*Pro...* factory engine in that 64 1/2 ( '65 ) was actually a six cylinder...gutless and hard riding...how did you get one with a 289 ?


----------



## callofthewild

proutdoors said:


> Where has this thread been hiding? I see a lot of Stang haters, par for the course.
> 
> I have a 64 1/2 pony I am restoring. Not a super fast car, with a three speed 289 in it, but it is a sweet car none the less. My dad bought it in September 1964, I 'stole' it when I turned 16 back in 83. Lot's of good memories made in that ol' girl. *Some not fit for discussing here.*
> 
> PRO


that's what those babies were made for isn't it. -~|-


----------



## .45

fatbass said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has this thread been hiding? I see a lot of Stang haters, par for the course.
> 
> I have a 64 1/2 pony I am restoring. Not a super fast car, with a three speed 289 in it, but it is a sweet car none the less. My dad bought it in September 1964, I 'stole' it when I turned 16 back in 83. Lot's of good memories made in that ol' girl. Some not fit for discussing here.
> 
> PRO
> 
> 
> 
> *Pro...* factory engine in that 64 1/2 ( '65 ) was actually a six cylinder...gutless and hard riding...how did you get one with a 289 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know "64 and a halfs" exist with a factory 289 'cause a family friend drove my mother to the hospital in one when my brother was born. He was also an L.A. cop and he was going 100 MPH on I-10 but my mom made him slow down. _(O)_ I rode in that car many times and I can vouch for it being a fun car in the twisties and it loved to rev.
Click to expand...

No doubt now....they 'did' exist !! They also came with a 260 V-8 2 barrel ... 

I used to know all that stuff, but anymore I spend more time trying to remember what I was trying to remember... 

Gawd...I sure hope nobody tells Pro he 'may' have been right... :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

> Gawd...I sure hope nobody tells Pro he 'may' have been right.


Since I rebuilt the gawd dang *289* my senior year in high school (1985), I was fairly sure that it was indeed a V8 small block as opposed to a 6 cylinder. :wink:

I am now in the process of having the three speed tranny (yes I am positive it is indeed a three speed) rebuilt, then I will do some body work, and then have the upholstery redone, to have a fully restored stamped 1964 1/2 Mustang in Midnight Blue, with the original hub cabs and all. Not a dragster, but a fun car to drive none the less. Then I hope to acquire a 69 Mach, not a sissy vette, to restore. :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

"sissy vette" When you get your car where you think it's ready :wink: , give me a call and you me and .45 can hit the 1/4 mile. We will see how *sissy* it is then. :evil:

Do you know what this is. *I do. :wink:* 









By the way I may take you up on that ride Thurs. :wink: To <<--O/


----------



## .45

I missed 'one' word....

Pro... factory *base* engine in that 64 1/2 ( '65 ) was actually a six cylinder...gutless and hard riding...how did you get one with a 289 ?

You didn't read between the lines correctly...


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> "sissy vette" When you get your car where you think it's ready :wink: , give me a call and you me and .45 can hit the 1/4 mile. We will see how *sissy* it is then. :evil:
> 
> Do you know what this is. *I do. :wink:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I may take you up on that ride Thurs. :wink: To <<--O/


That appears to be compensation for a shortcoming elsewhere. :shock: :wink:

The ride WILL be a Ford of one kind or another, just as a heads up.

PRO


----------



## proutdoors

.45 said:


> I missed 'one' word....
> 
> Pro... factory *base* engine in that 64 1/2 ( '65 ) was actually a six cylinder...gutless and hard riding...how did you get one with a 289 ?
> 
> You didn't read between the lines correctly...


The old man had it order that way and had to wait an extra three months to get it. His brother, my uncle, :wink: , followed it up with a 65 stang with a four speed in aqua blue, a faster car, but not the 'real' McCoy as far as I am concerned. Their younger brother bought a 69 Mach with a 428 Cobra Jet right before going to Vietnam, when he got home after his third tour, I remember him taking me for a spin in the beast, I have wanted to have one for myself ever since. MY two best friends in high school had true 'muscle cars', one had a 67 SS 396 Cheville, the other a 73 Grand Torino with a 429 Super Cobra Jet, a very ugly but fast car. The SS was candy apple red with a black stripe down the middle, he sold to buy an engagement ring, freakin idiot! The 'hutch' was wrapped around a power pole doing 90+ mph, killing a good friend of mine during a race for titles.

PRO


----------



## .45

This is one of the orginal Big Blocks.....396+ c.i....... 64,000 miles...I highly doubt either the Stang or the Vet stand a chanch against this...a little dusty perhaps ....


----------



## proutdoors

I have seen a 428 eat 396's like TWINKIES. 8)

PRO


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> The old man had it order that way and had to wait an extra three months to get it. His brother, my uncle, :wink: , followed it up with a 65 stang with a four speed in aqua blue, a faster car, but not the 'real' McCoy as far as I am concerned. Their younger brother bought a 69 Mach with a 428 Cobra Jet right before going to Vietnam, when he got home after his third tour, I remember him taking me for a spin in the beast, I have wanted to have one for myself ever since. MY two best friends in high school had true 'muscle cars', one had a 67 SS 396 Cheville, the other a 73 Grand Torino with a 429 Super Cobra Jet, a very ugly but fast car. The SS was candy apple red with a black stripe down the middle, he sold to buy an engagement ring, freakin idiot! The 'hutch' was wrapped around a power pole doing 90+ mph, killing a good friend of mine during a race for titles.
> 
> PRO


Twinkies???? HA!

Now you're talking 'real' muscle cars here....  That Torino was ugly!! The car I always like was my neighbors '68 Firebird with the 400 c.i. ...the poor guy couldn't keep tires on his car, all the thread was on the pavement.
He took out two telephone poles and 4 mailbox's when he re-tired that car..He got a headache and a night in jail for that ..Drugs do weird things to people...I guess. 
Was your friend with the SS from Taylorsville ? The story is familiar....


----------



## proutdoors

Nope, I grew up in Gunnison.

PRO


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> Nope, I grew up in Gunnison.
> 
> PRO


I knew that... :roll:

But I thought 'maybe' you might have had a 'friend' live in Taylorsville...


----------



## proutdoors

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I grew up in Gunnison.
> 
> PRO
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that... :roll:
> 
> But I thought 'maybe' you might have had a 'friend' live in Taylorsville...
Click to expand...

Ex-wife yes, friend no. :?

PRO


----------



## chet

.45, why would you insult that BBC with an eddy carb?
at the very least put a dumb ole' quadraflush on the poor thing!

oh and 64.5 stangs with generators came with a 170ci six or a 260ci v8, the later production 64.5's with alternators came with 200cu six or one of three versions of the 289.

pro's pappa probably didnt have to special order the 289, but more likely just had to wait for it in production.

pro, sorry about your friend...... and your ex wife 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I finally got old blue out this week and got some new wheels. I promised al some pictures so here you go albert.


----------



## 71nova

here is mine you might have to turn your head a little to fully understand it all.


----------



## Al Hansen

Hey nice rims. Why you driving it into the lake ??? When are we takin a run to Wendover ??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nice nova, 71 nova. What are ya runnin?

Al I'm thinking about taking it to wendover on mon for the opening day of baseball.


----------



## Al Hansen

You guys that run your own bussiness seem to have a lot of free time while I'm working. Monday huh. I'll give ya a buck if you promise to bring me back a $1,000,000.00 :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hey I always try and take off opening day of baseball. In the blade family it's a national holiday. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah

I love your cars! I wish I had one! My DREAM car is a '69 Yenko Camaro!! Fast, Sexy and Classic. 
Here are some pics
[attachment=0:6soxwtny]DSC03304.jpg[/attachment:6soxwtny]
[attachment=1:6soxwtny]DSC03315.jpg[/attachment:6soxwtny]
[attachment=2:6soxwtny]yenkocamaro.jpg[/attachment:6soxwtny]
[attachment=3:6soxwtny]800px-1969_Yenko_Camaro.jpg[/attachment:6soxwtny]


----------



## Nor-tah

Oh and these arent too bad either.











I love the rebel yell at the end of this one! :lol:


----------



## 71nova

No greatfully I'm too young for a mullet! I do have a mohawk though ;-)
She's got a 350 bored out .030 with straight pipes and headers, a high rise intake with 2 inch plenum spacer and a holley 750 double pumper. I don't know hp or anything but I can tell you that I just got my tranni rebuilt with the hd package because the old one had stressed orbitals and stuff when it got torn apart. It's not as fast as it looks, I need to get a posi conversion for the rear end but I'm waiting to put in a roll cage first. I get alot of body roll as it is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

What size heads do ya have nova?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> What size heads do ya have nova?


202 fueler's.......they won't fit on that vette of yours....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I have world product 2.02's


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I have world product 2.02's


Probably.....but they're not _real_ 202's.... _(O)_ _(O)_ ....imitation..... :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

They'd better not be for what I paid for them. :twisted:


----------



## 71nova

I have no idea, they aren't the original heads for the motor. they are matching though(each other), one needs a rebuild. They are definately not for sale, I am not a parts car owner!!! although it is made up of several different parts(gm pickup, chevelle, nova, etc.)


----------



## smokin577

Well after reading this thread I decided top chime in cause I have my dream car yet to be completed but I have it. I have a 1975 El Camino I also have the .383 and the new trans that need to go into it. But I hate to say while the hood looks impressive due to the scoop for visuals I may have ruined the whole thing buy getting 19" rims and Low Pro tires. I just didn't want it to stand out too bad in the Kearns/West Valley area. Although with the rims and hood and the ugly paint that needs to be fixed the tinted windows and the stereo up I really do fit into the nieghborhood my brother lives in.


----------



## stick_man

My first love was a '70 Challenger with a 383 in it. Got it as a teenager and soon had to find out if it really could bury the 140mph speedometer. It could. :shock: Nearly got killed in it several times but somehow survived. When the 383 got tired and finally spun a bearing, I pulled it out and slipped in a 440Magnum. With a new cam, pistons, and headers (can't remember all the exact details), it was estimated to be pushing close to 475 horses. It's central nervous system (wiring) crashed and I didn't have the $$$ to have her re-wired, so had to part ways with her. I sure do miss her.  I did save the powerplant and threw it into a '69 GTX. That was an ugly car, but the price was right and performance didn't seem to care much about looks.

I've been drooling over the new Challengers but can't seem to find the 40+grand needed to bring one home. The camaro that was in Transformers looked pretty sharp as well, but if money wasn
t an issue and given a choice, I think I would go Mopar once again. But then, muscle cars are kind of like guns... no such thing as having too many. -/O\- *OOO*


----------



## chet

a mopar with wiring problems? say it aint so....... :roll:


----------



## stick_man

Yeah, the guy I bought it from decided to rewire everything. He must have been color blind because every wire was like a Model-T... any color you want as long as you want black. In this case, every wire not attached to an engine component was blue. The worst thing other than the wiring was that the car would go through tires almost as fast as gasoline. Fun to drive and handled like a dream.


----------

